# Anyone from Southern Wisconsin?



## toadshadegal (Jun 10, 2008)

My daughter lives in the Madison area and she cannot find any dented can or grocery salvage stores. Know of any? I thought perhaps they would be in the smaller towns outside of the city. Thanks in advance. toadshadegal


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

I found 2 Aldi's in Madison. They aren't salvage but they are pretty cheap. I had found a website a while ago that listed most of the grocery outlets/salvage grocery stores. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

I know nothing if WI's geography but here a list I found for the whole state.
Wisconsin

Albany
Detweilerâs Bent and Dent, W363 Atkinson Rd., Ph 608-897-2867

Beloit
DJâs Bent & Dent Groceries, 2571 Park Ave., Ph 608-313-0545

Gibbsville
The Gibbsville General Store, N3125 Hwy 32

Granton
The Farmerâs Pantry, W3024 Starr Road, Ph 715-238-7368

Hilbert
Corner Cupboard Salvage Groceries, 44 S. 8th Street (State Highway 57)

Medford
Discount Foods & Tools, Downtown on Hwy. 64 and Main Street, Ph 715-748-2794

Oxford
The Harvest Market, W7341 State Hwy 82, Ph 608-586-4303

Reedsburg
Jams Bent & Dent, 2029 E Main St., Ph 608-524-1354

Wautoma
Country Discount Grocery, W9483 Highway 21. Ph 920-787-5000


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Of those on the list, Albany or Beloit would be the closest I think. but that's still an hour away. 

The Aldi's will have some good bargains for her. Her best bet on saving money on food tho, is to shop at Woodman's grocery. There have been any number of comparison shopping trips by various news reporters here, and the Woodman's ALWAYS comes out saving you money overall. Icecream is always less expensive. Veggies at 79cents a lb package (frozen). the fresh produce is always FRESH and usually locally purchased if possible. meat is less expensive. Canned goods..oh yah. $1.29 spaghetti sauce at Roundy's is $.89 at Woodman's. 

They're all on major buslines, too. Oh, and a free ATM. er...a NO CHARGE atm 

I should add Delaney's Surplus. they have a huge building north of Madison about 30 miles. He buys outdated and dented canned goods, pasta, sauces...although the main business is surplus STUFF  It's a great place to spend a few hours. If you pay by cash they cut you a deal.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Detweilers in Albany I`m sure are amish, I know alot of them up that way. Great people Thanks Marc


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

shopping woodmans is probably the best their proces are usualy very good in comparison to any sort of national or other regional chain 

a few tricks , they will slice your ham or other meat at no charge in the butcher / deli area so you can buy ham laof at 2 dollars a pound and have them slice it it ends up looking just like the 4.29 a pound ham in the deli case , some times better.

check out the ethnic isle and the institutonal isle at woodmans , depends on what you eat and how much of it you want 

the Albany , Detwielers bent and dent grocery is ok , i live close to there and still can't always justify a trip there soem stuff is well priced some i think is to high and so much of it is just pre packaged junk food. we stop in occationaly my wife was there yesterday got a case of cereal for the kids that had expired this month for 49 cents a box , but their tuna has gone up to 69 cents a can not the deal it had been.

i prefer to just by bulk dry items from Kaufmans country store on hwy 81 east of beloit 
and shop woodmans every 2 weeks for every thing else , if the Piggly wiggley has somthing on real good sale we go there to take advantage of that.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

springvalley said:


> Detweilers in Albany I`m sure are amish, I know alot of them up that way. Great people Thanks Marc


yes , they are but there are a few "english" ladies from albany that usually run the register


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

I live near Whitewater, none that I know of here, but I agree with Woodmans. They carry SO much at reasonable prices. We like Aldis too, but some things I cant get there, like Purina Dog chow for instance, so Woodmans is a one stop shop. I tried the Big Lots, in Janesville, (Rock county), and some stuff had great prices, but I did get a few stale bags of candy! (ICK), so I wouldnt really recommend them.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

There is a Crazy Franks in Mineral Point. 

Delaneys outside of Baraboo.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

There's an Aldis in Prairie du Chien.


----------

